# 2003 ford windstar rotational noise



## Hdew (Jun 19, 2011)

Hdew said:


> Hi all I have a 2003 ford windstar. I have what sounds like a tire out of balance sound while driving. It is definitely rotational. It is coming from the front. It does not change pitch when turning, braking or at different speeds. I have recently changed the front bearings.


I have also changed the rotors and on side cv axle. The sound is still there. Oh yea different tires on the vehicle too. This is really frustrating me. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!!!!


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Move the front tires to the back and see if this changes the noise. If not, I suspect one of the bearings wasn't installed correctly.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hdew said:


> Hi all I have a 2003 ford windstar. I have what sounds like a tire out of balance sound while driving. It is definitely rotational. It is coming from the front. It does not change pitch when turning, braking or at different speeds. I have recently changed the front bearings.


Try to duplicate the noise in different gears. Does it do it with the overdrive off or in 2? The noise may be engine or transmission RPM related, not vehicle speed.


----------

